# Busting a seam



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Just for kicks, I made a quick video of busting a seam on some 54" vinyl.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

sweet trick, I was wondering how that was going to work out. I always end up watching your papering vids because its something that I have no clue but wish I knew how to do. 
Just out of curiosity Pro, I was in my bank the other day and they had some printed wall paper on this cylindrical (maybe two feet in height, 5 feet in diameter) thing thats I guess part of the ceiling above a desk. Its vinyl with pictures and stuff printed on it with the bank's theme. But anyways, it was a terrible papering job, didn't line up right, wasn't cut flush, was starting to peel (probably due to the afore) in the corners. Is this a hard application for paper? Or did they just cheap out and use the low ball? (bank is maybe 2 years old)


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

I love seeing people do their work


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Is this a hard application for paper?


:no:



tsunamicontract said:


> Or did they just cheap out and use the low ball? (bank is maybe 2 years old)


:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Just gotta ask, do you always DC a four foot seam with a 4" broadknife ? :whistling2:

Where's your damn Euni-guide ????


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, you make that look so easy. I looks good. I love how the seam disappeared. Good work. Seems like it moved right along doing it that way.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> Wow, you make that look so easy. I looks good. I love how the seam disappeared. Good work. Seems like it moved right along doing it that way.


it *IS* easy when you know what you're doing ...... kinda like painting 









*DOH!*


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> it *IS* easy when you know what you're doing ...... kinda like painting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now come on Bill...are you pooping on Sev? Thats kind of like shooting fish in a barrel isnt it?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You see too well through me Scott :thumbsup:

But then again, fishing was never my forté, not enough patience


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*How much glue can a gluechuck chuck*

I am not a paper pro but I have to question how much of the glue from the paper stuck to the tape?


----------

